
Show HN: 2017.sucks – List bad events that happen this year - bowersbros
https://2017.sucks
======
bowersbros
Build using:

\- VueJS 2.0

This was a learning experience for me in Vue, so any code reviews in that
would be very helpful.

The design was by a hired freelancer as its an area I desperately do badly at.

Code is here:
[https://github.com/alexbowers/2017.sucks](https://github.com/alexbowers/2017.sucks)

Hosted on GitHub Pages.

~~~
donmatito
Well done. You could add a favicon, it looks strangely unfinished without

~~~
bowersbros
Added the favicon. Suffice to say, you should now believe I am no front-end
designer.

------
jarnix
The div with a scrollbar on the left is strange :)

It's the div "container-left", remove it :)

~~~
bowersbros
Please could you explain or screenshot what you mean by strange?

The scrollbar should only be there if the height of the description area is
too large, such that it needs to be scrollable.

~~~
darekkay
I can reproduce the problem both in Chrome and IE11:
[https://postimg.org/image/em6kzpbrb/](https://postimg.org/image/em6kzpbrb/)

It works just fine in Firefox.

EDIT: this solves the problem:

    
    
      .container--left { overflow-x: hidden; }

~~~
bowersbros
Weird. Windows?

~~~
darekkay
Yes, Windows 7.

I updated my post with a quick solution ;)

~~~
bowersbros
Thanks, thats been applied now. :)

------
alixaxel
The list should already be waaaay longer than that.

~~~
bowersbros
If any particular event springs to mind, feel free to send either an issue or
a PR with a link to an article on the event, and it can be added.

These are based on some rather vague criteria (in the readme), and what events
I happen to know about.

